# Handling new hedgehog?



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

I got my new hedgehog from a pet store yesterday, it's a few months old and I'm not sure on the gender, when it gets used to me I'll be able to figure that out myself. I had it up tonight and it seemed to be doing a lot better than yesterday, still timid and afraid but it's coming around. I'm a little worried with picking it up myself so I use gloves (I know, I know I shouldn't), even then I have to get my father to pick it up for me! I put an old shirt in there last night that I wore for awhile. I'm just kind of afraid of him, nervous I guess! But what can I do to make him like me more? What can I do to help the bonding process?

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 7217_n.jpg
In its wheel


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

number one...GET RID OF THE GLOVES!!!!!! the smell of the gloves is a huge issue for one and for two it masks your scent so he/she doesn't have a chance to get to know you, use a blanket instead. number two...he can sense your fear and it scares him and puts him on the defense, calm down and just pick him up with confidence just tell yourself your going to do it and do it real quick try not to think about it. number three there are a million threads on here about how to handle your hedgehog do lots of reading it will help a ton and help to boost your confidence and give you ideas on how to bond so i'm not going to go over all of them again i'll let you do your homework for yourself  and being nervous is normal so don't feel bad about that as you get to know your new little one it will become more natural so don't worry. lastly congrats can't wait to see more pics and an easy way to tell if it is a boy or a girl is if it looks like it has a belly button then its a boy  if you have any more questions after reading up on bonding and everything else feel free to ask that's what we're all here for.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Their quils can be very intimidating at first but you will get over that quickly  I use to scoop mine up in a blanket when I first got him but now I scoop him right up with my bare hands and ive only had him for a month  but mine doesnt ball up all the time like some. I dont think I could pick mine up without the blanket if he was balled up jumping and hissing lol congrats on your new baby! and welcome to the forum!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your new baby hedgie is just adorable. I notice the baby is called "it" all of the time. Any ideas for a name for this little one?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Try using a towel to pick your hedgie out of it's cage. Then, your hedgie can cuddle into the towel.


----------



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

I call it Zira! It's a girls name though. I got it from the Lion King! I'm kind of a Lion King fanatic, haha! My dogs name is Kovu (that's from The Lion King) and my cats name is Miss Madeline Nala, Nala also from the lion king!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Zira is such a unique and stunning name. Your hedgie is just gorgeous, so the name is just perfect!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

love the name congrats. how's the handling coming?


----------



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

Wonderful  I gave her a bath tonight and she LOVED it! I'm pretty sure she's quilling. I bought Aveeno Oatmeal baby body and hair wash  I scrubbed her with a toothbrush and she didn't hiss or puff. After her bath I took her out, wrapped her in a blanket and rubbed her. She didn't even curl up in a ball or hiss at me I did get poked though, but I scared her so it's my fault! She's getting meal worms tomorrow, I'm excited to see how she takes it  She's coming around, not fully but she's waay better than how she was before. How many times can I put her in water? Would it be okay if I just let her swim around, would this dry her skin out?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i wouldn't let her swim around as hedgies can drown very easily and where yes they can swim if taught it only takes a split second for them to suck water into their lungs and be killed. all these videos on youtube on hedgies swimming it's not really a smart thing to do. i wouldn't give her a full bath but maybe twice a month as it can dry out her skin really quick and then you have a whole other set of problems, but foot baths with just an inch or two of water for poopy feet from the wheel when needed more often is fine. mealworms are great just remember she may not know what they are at first so it may take a couple times before she will really figure out that its food. glad to hear the handling is going well


----------



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

That's what I meant  I made sure the water was super low enough so it wouldn't hurt her first. She kept going to where it was deeper though so I added a little more for her! Haha, my little daredevil.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah you have to be very careful because they get tired very quickly when swimming or even just when in water that they can stand in and just can't hold themselves up or their heads above water anymore even in very shallow water which is why it only takes a split second for them to drown. this is why it is very important not to let them swim and why it's important to ALWAYS supervise and not to even step out for even a second for anything. if you have to step out make sure you take her out and take her with you. much better safe than sorry. and yes they are onry little daredevils that will try anything without a care in the world


----------

